# Foo Fighters - Zac Brown War Pigs



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;Fv5ekzTubwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv5ekzTubwU#t=108[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw that, it's not the greatest cover but it does the job. The drummer looked like he was having some fun, the signer wasn't the best choice IMHO.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Mmmmmm, War Pig!


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Decent cover for sure


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Great artists at what they do best, but here is how it's done with one quarter the guitars and one unwavering voice...

http://youtu.be/_V-afAs1gwk

... and to think that was 40 some years ago!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

BTW The Foo Fighters are the musical guests all this week on the Late Show. It should be interesting. The only other band that did this was U2 a few years back.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Kenmac said:


> BTW The Foo Fighters are the musical guests all this week on the Late Show. It should be interesting. The only other band that did this was U2 a few years back.


Here they are with Heart, from last night:

[video=youtube_share;3qgdVZq1Pfk]http://youtu.be/3qgdVZq1Pfk[/video]


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

When I grow up I want to be Dave Grohl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah,... I didn't really care for that. I did enjoy watching the drummer have fun. After listening to a lot of sabbath lately, I have really started enjoying the drums more. There was so much energy and aggression in them.

Loved that clip of BS in 1970.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a serious man crush on dave grohl, but I cant say I was all that impressed by the last 2 performances on letterman


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

dradlin said:


> Great artists at what they do best, but here is how it's done with one quarter the guitars and one unwavering voice...
> 
> http://youtu.be/_V-afAs1gwk
> 
> ... and to think that was 40 some years ago!


Wow that one needs a proper post, just freaking awesome.

[video=youtube_share;_V-afAs1gwk]http://youtu.be/_V-afAs1gwk[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

zurn said:


> I saw that, it's not the greatest cover but it does the job. The drummer looked like he was having some fun, the signer wasn't the best choice IMHO.


Taylor Hawkins


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's night three. Cool story by David L. in that one.

[video=youtube_share;rm1SlkrEP40]http://youtu.be/rm1SlkrEP40[/video]

[video=youtube_share;RSQlSr7HIxE]http://youtu.be/RSQlSr7HIxE[/video]

[video=youtube_share;Shu1s_1i2r0]http://youtu.be/Shu1s_1i2r0[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's night four.

[video=youtube_share;lZ_vPKhisJc]http://youtu.be/lZ_vPKhisJc[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

night 5 was the best by far. i quite enjoy the new single


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

blam said:


> night 5 was the best by far. i quite enjoy the new single


I heard it and couldn't figure out who it was for a minute the first time.

Next time you hear it, try to imagine James Hetfield singing it - it totally sounds like a Metallica song.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Zac brown was pitchy and didn't seem into it, but some folks will dig it anyway.

The Foo Fighters are an interesting band.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

